# Bob Jackson back in Hospital



## Magicbob (Apr 12, 2016)

Well he did it again.
He came to the MPG and when he got home he ended up in the hospital.

Please keep Bob and his wife Joanne in your prayers.

I will try to keep updates posted as I get them


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 12, 2016)

Thoughts and Good Vibes for Bob.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers for Bob.  If this keeps up then we will need to bring MPG to him.  Was great to see him there and hear him demo and tell stories.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 13, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers for Bob.


----------



## papaturner (Apr 13, 2016)

Praying for him and the wife.


----------



## oneleggimp (Apr 13, 2016)

Prayers for Bob.


----------



## Argo13 (Apr 13, 2016)

Praying


----------



## stuckinohio (Apr 13, 2016)

Very sad to hear. I'll be thinking of him and Joanne.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm so sorry to read this. He and his family will be in my prayers. He is a fine gentleman.


----------



## mark james (Apr 13, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers are with you Bob & Joanne!


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 13, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## Jontello (Apr 13, 2016)

Praying for you bob.


----------



## ken69912001 (Apr 13, 2016)

Praying for Bob


----------



## Ligget (Apr 13, 2016)

Prayers sent!


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 13, 2016)

Prayers for Bob and Best Wishes for the family.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Apr 13, 2016)

*Bob Jackson*



Jim15 said:


> I'm so sorry to read this. He and his family will be in my prayers. He is a fine gentleman.



Ditto, Bob


----------



## jeff (Apr 13, 2016)

Beaming positive thoughts in Bob's direction.


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 14, 2016)

I will call Joanne and post an update later today


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 14, 2016)

You got it.


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 14, 2016)

Update:
Bob is still incarcerated in the Cleveland Clinic.
They started steroids yesterday to help with the breathing. Seems to be working. The steroids have thrown his sugar all out of whack and he's on iv insulin right now and NPO until it comes down.


----------



## mark james (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the update Magic!


----------



## stuckinohio (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you for the update. Hopefully it won't be too much longer.


----------



## pianomanpj (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you for the update. Many prayers and thoughts for Bob and Joanne.


----------



## thepenfriend (Apr 14, 2016)

Oh no... hoping for a speedy recovery I will be praying for him and his wife.  It was very nice to meet him and definitely enjoyed his presentation.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 15, 2016)

Hope that his recovery is easy


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 15, 2016)

I received the following text after I went to bed last night.

Bob has been checked out by Cardiology and there is fluid around the heart and imflamation.  Probable cause was the new drug he is taking.  However, this drug has shrunk the tumors in the lungs.  They are giving him steroids now. but they cause his sugar to go wild.  When I left tonight       he was on an insulin drip.  When his blood sugar is controlled, he will come home and be on a 4 week vacation from chemo and get another scan of heart in 2 weeks.  It seems like a circle of consequences.  He is his happy self.  The nurses love him.  I imagine that he will be sent home this weekend.  Thank you for your concern and for the prayers.  You can share this info with any of the IAP guys.        Joanne


----------



## pianomanpj (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks much for the update, Magic.


----------



## jsolie (Apr 15, 2016)

Thank you for the update.  Will keep him in prayer.


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 15, 2016)

next update
Sugar went back over 500 so he's back on the insulin pump. Probably will be here for a few more days until that gets straightened out.

Please keep the prayers going
If anyone wants to send a card PM me and I'll send info


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 16, 2016)

That must have been some party at the MPG - maybe sorry I missed it....

I don't know Bob, but wish him the very best.... I'm pretty sure his sugar being so high is a factor of the other problems... 

When she was first diagnosed as diabetic about 12 or 13 years back, I had Dianne in the hospital for T.I.A's (little mini strokes) and in the ER they came back with a sugar reading of 500... Dianne had a blood infection in 2013 that put her in the hospital and a nursing center until March, she was home 10 days and suffered a stroke, then while in the hospital for that they discovered her Mitral valve was leaking to the point of danger, so open heart surgery to correct that, then discovered that the blood infection had affected the discs in her back to the point that a couple of them were completely eaten away and allowed two of her vertebrae to fuse and at an odd angle...Doctors say no surgery will help and there was more danger from the surgery than living with the fusion.  When Dianne's not feeling well with the other problems, her back or  her hip or just plain not feeling well, her sugar level seems to rise...  it's really hard to control sometimes.

Wishing Bob a speedy (even though I know it's a slow and steady process) recovery.


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 16, 2016)

new update from 3 different facebook posts.
4:30 PM Saturday: Much better today. Came off the iv insulin in the middle of the night. He's been on 2 walks today and when we got here he was sitting in a recliner they brought in. He's been off the oxygen. They covered up his port and unhooked him from the monitors and now he's taking a shower. The doctors okayed him to go on the roof later as long as he used a wheelchair, so he can enjoy the warm weather and get some fresh air. He may get to come home tomorrow.

5:30 PM he is on the roof outside enjoying the weather

6:00  Sugar back up to 438. They wanted to put him back on the iv insulin but the nurse argued. Paged endocrinology and is speaking to an endocrinology nurse from another floor.


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 17, 2016)

I would like to overwhelm Bob with cards
If you have time please send him a card or note;

Cleveland Clinic Miller Pavillion.
9500 Euclid Ave
Cleveland, Ohio 44106
Attn: Patient Robert Jackson


----------



## pianomanpj (Apr 17, 2016)

Done! I just sent a card via Greeting Card Universe | Paper Cards, Invitations & Announcements



Magicbob said:


> I would like to overwhelm Bob with cards
> If you have time please send him a card or note;
> 
> Cleveland Clinic Miller Pavillion.
> ...


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 17, 2016)

Update Sunday 10 am:

Sugar stayed under 400 last night so Robert Jackson didn't have to go back on the insulin drip last night. There is a chance he can come home today!

So we may want to hold off on the cards


----------



## pianomanpj (Apr 17, 2016)

NOW you tell me... :facepalm:



Magicbob said:


> Update Sunday 10 am:
> 
> Sugar stayed under 400 last night so Robert Jackson didn't have to go back on the insulin drip last night. There is a chance he can come home today!
> 
> So we may want to hold off on the cards


----------



## sbwertz (Apr 17, 2016)

My diabetic husband had the same reaction after he had a steroid epidural injection for back pain!  It took almost a month to get his blood sugar back under control!


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 17, 2016)

Bob is home


----------



## stuckinohio (Apr 17, 2016)

Thats good news!


----------



## mark james (Apr 17, 2016)

Magicbob said:


> Bob is home



Thanks Magic!  Will try to visit tomorrow - at home!  Update was helpful. :wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 17, 2016)

Say HI!! to Bob for me!:wink: Glad he's home.


----------



## jeff (Apr 17, 2016)

Magicbob said:


> Bob is home



Well there's some good news!


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 18, 2016)

Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts. Penturners are the greatest. I'm back home and hope to be up and about. I have not unpacked from the MPG yet. I know it is late, but I would like to thank all who worked so hard on the MPG to make it the great success it was. Next year I will try and not get sick. Thanks again all.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Apr 18, 2016)

Glad to see you are home Bob!!


----------

